
OkCupid Finally Comes Up With Worst Idea Ever - evo_9
http://jezebel.com/5976098/okcupid-finally-comes-up-with-worst-idea-ever
======
Cogito
My takeaway:

Their new service organises a blind date for you at your choice of location.
An hour before the date an anonymous IM session is started so you can find the
other party. After the date, you 'buy' (not sure what that means in this
context) "Kudo points" for the other person based on how successful the date
was. People with more points are more likely to get future dates etc.

The article is concerned about the gamification of dating.

------
monksy
Why is a gossip blog being listed on Hacker news? Let alone the front page?

~~~
speeder
Because it has a good point about a somewhat famous startup?

~~~
monksy
OkCupid is still a startup?

~~~
whimsy
No, they got bought by Match.com in 2011

